# Video of Pig with bow Friday nite



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Buddy of mine sticking a pig last Friday nite. Wow, didnt know you could hold a draw that long


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

That was a dang good shot!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Man he did hold it a long time...BTW a lot of birds came in this week but we had bow hunting on our mind..As did your friend 



CHARLIE said:


> Buddy of mine sticking a pig last Friday nite. Wow, didnt know you could hold a draw that long


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

RR

That shot looked long but it was about 20 yards. That little camera doesent have much lens on it. Didnt even hardly see any dove they were gone..That arrow was cool when it "lit up" . not being a bow hunter I didnt know that the tip "Rage" was only good for one shot. It was destroyed but it did some damage.Another guy missed and the tip was destroyed from hitting the ground.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

You can replace the blades and the o-ring on the rage tips. They come with replacements....I have re-used mine several times.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Good video Charlie, my grandson was gonna video his dad over here the other morn but things just didn't work out, wish he would have went back that eve to video, would have made a good one....WW


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Walter

That video was done by one of those new small cameras that was attached to the bow. Pretty cool just doesent have the lens to get a good long video. Up close it is great. They also work under water.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Have seen that type before, like you say nice for up close, and underwater, they are kinda proud of the good ones...WW


----------

